# planting rye, and oats



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

I have aquired about 600 lbs or forage rye seed, and about 800 lbs of oat seed early this winter from a feed store, the seed had expired on its seeding date. Wondering if I can plant the seed this spring to see if it willl grow and to get it out of the barn, dont want to store it all sumer if I can help it. I live in western Ky along the Ohio river., Need seeding rates, and would like to no-till if i can. Need all the info I can get. .THaks.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

When i sow in the spring with my alfalfa i sow 50 pounds to the acre of oats, What about drilling some in your pasture this sping then cut for hay or pasture it. As far as how much in pasture ground i dont have a clue but i wouldnt think it would differ much than 50 pound to the acre. 
SWM would be a good person to ask, I know he lives futher north than use but he might know some good seeding rates.
THOMAS


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

The following are the recommendations I usually make to customers and use myself. 
Remember, these are only guidelines, use what works best for you.

Oats
25-35# companion crop to an alfalfa seeding
80-120# hay and silage
100-150# grazing--spring planted
50-75# grazing--late summer planted

Rye (not ryegrass) 
50-75# cover crop for erosion control
90-125# hay and silage
120-150# grazing
Spring planted rye, may or may not, get vernalized depending on planting date and temperatures. If not vernalized, it will stay vegatative and not head out.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You may want to check the germ also,you don't say how old it is.You could just put some in a paper towel and keep wet to see if it sprouts.I put the paper towel in a baggie to keep it from drying out.


----------



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

When should I plant the rye and oats


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Early spring when the ground is fit.Don't know what the date would be THERE.

What are you going to do with it. Hay it,chop it,combine it for grain?Are you going to underseed it?As Prarie pointed out different seeding rates depending on what the use is.

Forage Ryeseed? Could be alot of different things.Rye Grain,(spring or winter).Annual,Italion or Perenial types of Ryegrass.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Middle to last week of april would be a good date to drill it.
THOMAS


----------



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

Ill b using it for hay or pasture.


----------

